# How do you put something in the center of a large table outside?



## DaviddivaD (May 1, 2020)

I built a boardwalk on the southern part of my island. The southwestern most part has a pool and a natural (wooden) garden table and chairs. I can't seem to put an aroma pot in the center. (I still don't have the coconut drink DIY or whatever it's called.)


----------



## sarvamentu (May 1, 2020)

Hope I don't excite you too much with this response because I have no clue, but I've been wondering this myself too. Hope that someone can provide an answer here!


----------



## Hoppip (May 1, 2020)

I'm not certain it's possible, but have you tried filling the edge spaces with an item, so that your chosen item might be forced to be placed in the centre?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 1, 2020)

Hoppip said:


> I'm not certain it's possible, but have you tried filling the edge spaces with an item, so that your chosen item might be forced to be placed in the centre?


I wish they would work but, if it is a round table specifically, then its either a middle item or edge items, not both T.T


----------



## Mosshead (May 1, 2020)

I really don't think it's possible either, I've tried putting things to try to orient the target object onto the middle but it doesn't work.


----------

